# 501/508 discount for current customers



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Does anyone know if the 501 is still being given out as part of the discount for current customers? I was considering getting one, but I would want the 508.

Thanks.


----------



## cooper (Jan 16, 2003)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/offers/501_upgrade/index.shtml


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Sorry if I was unclear. What I was trying to say was that if I took advantage of the 501/508 offer, would I get a 501 or would I get a 508. Does dish have any of the 501's left? I would want the 508.


----------



## cooper (Jan 16, 2003)

When I ordered mine I specifically asked if I was going to get a 508 and the CS rep said yes. When the installer called a few days later to set up the install he said he only had a 501. I guess he thought I didn't know any better and when I told him I would refuse the 501 and cancel the whole order he said he'd get back to me. Miraculously a 508 appeared later in the day and that's what I got. Now if he stuck to his story I don't know what Dish would have done if I tryed to cancel but it worked out for me. If I were you I'd make the CS rep commit to giving me a 508 and make sure you get their name to CYA.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

I asked for a 508 and had Dish send mine directly to me rather than a dealer/installer (partly because of a concern as to what a dealer might try to palm off on me). They are easy to install - just plug in the right cables and call 1 800 333 DISH to activate, I got the 508 last week for the $149 and free shipping.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They must still have a number of 501's left in stock in which are harder to get rid of due to the 508 being out and will not be able to get as much out of them because of the smaller hard drive size.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to call and see if they will just mail me the 508.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I thought some here were saying that they were not requiring another year's commitment to a package, that link says there is a requirement, in which I do not blame the company for doing seeing that they are giving customers a discount. I also thought some were saying that they were getting it for $149 instead of $199.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

$149 deal is/was a different promo for select long term subs which required nothing. No commitment, no CC Autopay, didn't matter if you took advantage of the $199 promo in the past and limit was 2 508's per account. The receiver came direct to the house, not some installer so you hook up the unit yourself, also there was no shipping charge.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

Steve, the CSR offered me free installation on the $149 promo, but I said just send it directly to me (a replacement for a 3900) and I thought I could figure it out. 
At one time, these forums said the deal was through May, then through June. Do not if they extended it again as I ordered mine on 6/22.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

We were offered free installation too, but it doesn't exactly take a whole lotta effort to unhook 5 cables and hook them back up and I would perfer to hook in up my self instead of listening to some installer ***** about the rats nest of cables and wires so we happily declined  But with the $199 deal in was mandatory that an installer to the house to hook it up.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I was also offered free installation on the 508's. They did however said that it was not guaranteed that you get a 508 that there was probably a 1 out of 100 chance that you get a 501. I told them I didnt want it if they were going to give me a 501.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Bad news it that there is no guarantee what you'll get from Dish Network directly ... one CSR genius even told me that they would take my 301 with them when they installed the new 501/508! :icon_stup 

The Good news is that your local Dish retailer may be able to offer the same deal! I'm taking the 20 mile trek to pick my new 508 for $199 in a few days. :joy: Thought I'd pass this along to those considering the PVR upgrade offer but put off by Dish's refusal to commit to a 508 ...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Well I was promised that they would both be 508's by the SuperVisor and can you believe that they made an error and did not get the receivers shipped after a week had went by I finally figured that out after calling in several times trying to get a tracking number. No wonder why I could not get one. They finally got arrangements for a new work order to send the 508's out again. What a bunch of bull!

If you plan on having installers come out then you need to tell them where to send them. I do not know if it will cause an issue with your physical address being different than where the receivers are at. They may be curious of to why they are a different place.


----------

